# burton idiom boots



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

boots are neither good nor bad. they either fit or dont fit.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

wayync said:


> Has anyone ever tried these? are they any good?


try them on and find out. everyone feet are different. It could be good for some and bad for others


----------

